# CSUSA  GROUP BUY **Kent4Him**



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2007)

10/5- Received Penhead's left over pen kit and shipped it today.

10/1 - Shipping out Corbitt, Greg and Robert's orders.  Waiting on word about the backordered kits and the missing kit.

9/28 - The box came yesterday.  I sorted through and there seems to be one pen missing that they said they sended.  Also the Jr. Retro's that were out of stock when I ordered is on backorder.  I should be able to start sending out orders on Monday.

9/24 - Shipment is scheduled to arrive on Thursday, 9/27.  I don't know if I will get any orders out before Monday.  I've got a show on Saturday with a Friday setup.

9/21 - The order is in.  Only the Rhodium Jr. Retro Rollerballs are not in stock, so everybody's order accept dbriski can go out next week.

9/20 - I'm sending in the order.


------------------------------------------------
This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know. I'll let you know the price. If you are looking for the discontinued kits, they do not receive the quantity discounts.  

This order could include things other than pen kits, i.e. key chains, letter openers, magnifying glasses... These prices will depend on volume ordered, so I will quote you the highest price and refund you any amount saved from a volume discount. Larger items may include bigger shipping boxes and higher shipping costs.  NO CHAMELEON TUBES!


With the additional 20% ending on the 24th, this will be only open for a short time.  Therefore, *you need to have your order to me buy this Friday the 21st*.  Paypal is a must unless you are local.

*PAYPAL payments. Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. Please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

I don't want to deal with international orders this time.  I don't really have the time right now.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

*Please indicate your IAP username when using paypal*

*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% and 20% discounts)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 40% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*The pens are sorted by type and item number.*
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price
050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $5.58 
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $3.48 
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $3.63 
050-4206	SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN	 $3.48 
050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $5.24 
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $7.58 
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $7.33 
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $4.84 
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $7.00 
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $9.42 
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $3.63 
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN - Plain Clip	 $3.63 
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $4.84 
050-4476	Chrome Cigar Pen	 $3.79 
050-4477	Copper Cigar Pen	 $3.70 
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $7.58 
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $10.30 
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $9.51 
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.61 
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL - Plain	 $4.61 
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.15 
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.15 
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.15 
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $7.27 
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $4.84 
050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $4.84 
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.02 
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.18 
050-4130	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	 $30.29 
050-4131	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $33.93 
050-4132	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $24.23 
050-4133	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $27.87 
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $33.32 
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $24.23 
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $26.05 
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.15 
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.85 
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.18 
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.55 
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.18 
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $7.58 
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $4.36 
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $5.21 
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.18 
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $3.63 
050-7090 	10K FATHER SING DESK PEN	 $3.94 
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $5.00 
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $11.21 
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.93 
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $6.66 
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $10.90 
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $8.79 
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.33 
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $37.57 
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $25.45 
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $31.51 
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $8.36 
050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $8.36 
050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.82 
050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.82 
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $8.48 
050-0377	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL	 $10.90 
050-4040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point	 $5.15 
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $4.84 
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $4.84 
050-4108	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $7.87 
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $7.87 
050-4146	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads	 $6.05 
050-4147	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads	 $6.05 
050-4148	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads	 $9.08 
050-4149	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads	 $9.08 
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $7.58 
050-4157	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $7.58 
050-4158	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.90 
050-4159	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.90 
050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $8.48 
050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $8.48 
050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.61 
050-4180	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.61 
050-4621	JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL	 $7.42 
050-4622	JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL	 $6.66 
050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $11.06 
050-4624	JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN	 $11.06 
050-4625	JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN	 $10.30 
050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	 $14.09 
050-2325	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	 $18.63 
050-2326	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	 $17.09 
050-2327	Jr.Statesman BTN FP	 $17.39 
050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	 $14.06 
050-2329	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen 	 $18.63 
050-2330	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen 	 $17.09 
050-2331	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen 	 $17.39 
050-2332	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen 	 $14.06 
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $3.97 
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $2.85 
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $2.85 
050-4185	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $36.35 
050-4186	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.81 
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $29.69 
050-4188	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $34.54 
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $6.05 
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $5.45 
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $8.03 
050-0391	Rhodium Patriot	 $5.45 
050-4430	10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN	 $3.18 
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $4.24 
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $4.00 
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $5.00 
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $2.73 
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $3.33 
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $23.33 
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $19.70 
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $19.70 
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $16.06 
050-5015 	TOOLBOX PENCIL	 $4.84 
050-0304	RHODIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.85 
050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $2.61 
050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $2.64 
050-4168	CHROME Slimline Pen	 $1.81 
050-4401	10K TWIST PEN	 $2.55 
050-4420	TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.79 
050-4440	SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN	 $2.55 
050-4490	TACTILE TWIST PEN	 $2.12 

Bushings
050-0351	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT	 $3.22 
050-1428	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL	 $3.64 
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $3.22 
050-4135 	Emperor Bushings	 $3.22 
050-4199	Jr. Emperor Bushings	 $3.22 
050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $3.22 
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.22 
050-4041	Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint	 $3.22 
050-4055	BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN	 $3.22 
050-4198	BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	 $3.22 
050-4443	Patriot Bushings	 $4.01 
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $3.22 
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $3.22 
050-4498 	Bushings for Toolbox pencil 	 $3.22 
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $3.22 
050-8430 	Presidential Pen Bushings 	 $3.22 
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN	 $3.22 
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	 $4.03 
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.22 
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $3.22 
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL	 $3.64 
155-0405	AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS	 $2.42 
155-5111	Artisan Bushings 	 $4.03 
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	 $3.22 
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS	 $3.22 
950-7200 	European Letter opener bushings 	 $2.42 
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $4.03 
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $3.64 

==============================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly . Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================



dbriski - 19 Paid - Shipped
GregMuller - 4 Paid - Shipped
gtanajewski - 55 Paid - Shipped
Me - 19
Rojo22 - 45 Paid - Shipped
Penhead - 10 Paid - Shipped


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 19, 2007)

wow, whats the chances we get two of these within 3 minutes of each other!


----------



## GregMuller (Sep 19, 2007)

1-050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $7.58 
1-050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $7.58 
1-050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $8.48 
1-050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $8.48
ToTal- 44.15
Chris
If this is correct please send me paypal bill or address


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2007)

Everyone, fear not, Chris WILL make the 100 pens!!!

Signed, The Wisconsin contingent!!! (And a couple of my shy friends)[][][][]


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 19, 2007)

I might be able to push him over the 100 by myself...lol.....been waiting for this to come back!


----------



## dbriski (Sep 19, 2007)

I would like the following:

1	050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $8.36
1	050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $8.36
1	050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.82
1	050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $18.63
1	050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $17.39
1	050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $17.09
1	050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $14.06
1	050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $6.05
1	050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $7.58
1	050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $7.58
1	050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $10.90
1	050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $8.48
1	050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $8.48
1	050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.61 
1	050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $33.32
2	050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $11.06
2	050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $14.09 


19 Items
$259.42 Total  (Corrected)

Please PM with Confirmation.


----------



## gtanajewski (Sep 19, 2007)

Chris, Following is the order I wish to place. If you can furnish the information on the additional pens I requested and have listed in the order I can finish it. As my email stated I will be going out of town by 10am central time thursday and will not have acess to a computer. If for some reason you can not include the addditional pens give me your paypal info so I can finish
the order 
5 050-4010 10k Cigar Pen Kit(Artisan Clip)              $3.63       $18.15
5  050-5010 10k Cigar Pencil Kit(Artian clip)           $7.58       $37.90
3  050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL                    $5.15       $15.45
5  050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit                      $3.02       $15.10
5  050-5500 10k Gold Click Pencil Kit                   $3.18       $15.90
2 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL      $30.29       $60.58 
1 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN    $33.93       $33.93 
2 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN  $30.29       $60.58 
1 050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN     $33.32       $33.32	
1 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN                $6.66        $6.66
3 050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN    $30.29       $90.87
1 050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN       $36.35       $36.35
1 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN              $23.33       $23.33       
2 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL            $19.70       $39.40
1 050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL                         $7.58       $7.58	
2 050-4415 10k Artisan Rollerball                       $4.24       $8.48
5 050-4545 Combination Pen/Pencil                       $4.84       $24.20
2 050-4085 Executive Rollerball                         $4.09       $8.18
2 050 4080 Executive Fountain Pen                       $5.45       $10.90
5 050-4201 Americana Classic                            $3.18       $15.90
                                                           Total    $562.76


----------



## Darley (Sep 19, 2007)

Christ are you going to stick to pen kits only?


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2007)

Serge it is for US turners only![V]


----------



## Darley (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Serge it is for US turners only![V]



HHHHHo Bother! [] better to contact CSUSA and been done with it


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys, because of short time on this one, I'm trying to avoid overseas shipping.  My wife groaned when I told her I was running a nother group buy.


----------



## penhead (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris, got your email, sorry today of all days has been chaotic in the office.
Below is list of items I would like, please make sure its ok to order all items, check my math and pm me for paypal.

3  050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $19.98
3  050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN   $30.90 
4  050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN  $56.36 
1  850-4151 Accessory Kit               $12.15
10 050-7040 mini-kaleidoscope           $80.70
-----------------------------------------------
TOTAL-----------------------------------$200.09


----------



## penhead (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris,
Sent you the paypal payment earlier, just checking to make sure you got it.


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got my package last night when I got home from work!  Thanks a ton for putting all of this together, we appreciate your efforts!


----------

